# Solved: Uncorrectable Memory Error



## agrostis (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm using a Dell Precision at work. It is a brand new computer with less than 2 hours on it, running WindowsXP Pro. When I booted the other day the computer started normally but then a blue screen appeared stating that there was a Hardware Malfunction and the System was Halted. Upon reboot I got an error message "Uncorrectable Memory Error in 10A0D000h". Any ideas what might have caused this and how to fix it. Unfortunately if I send the computer back for repairs it has to go to California and having dealt with California tech support before I don't have a lot of confidence in them.

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Test the memory:

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

It's not unheard of for a brand new computer to have faulty RAM, run memtest over it as suggested and if it finds errors, it's a warranty job.


----------



## agrostis (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep she's going back for warranty work. I ran diagnostics on the memory and one of the chips failed but I couldn't figure out which chip was faulty. Pulled them out one at a time and didn't get any errors using them individually.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just hope you didn't void your warranty by opening the case.


----------



## agrostis (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually they told me to open the case and talked me through it on the phone while we tried to find which one was the problem chip. So that shouldn't be a problem.


----------

